# New pics of my tiels



## saj (May 14, 2009)

The inseparable couple Boss (Whiteface Lutino) and Lacey (Whiteface Grey Pearl)

































Buster 








I can stretch Dad... SEE!!!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Buster is so cute, lol. You've got a beautiful little flock.


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Thanks Solace. 
I love Buster heaps, he's (I think he is a she but will continue to call "her" he  ) the only one of the 3 that was hand reared. The other 2 I've tamed from being "wild" aviary birds. Boss (the white one) went from being an angry, scared and aggressive aviary bird to stepping up onto my fingers and being handled in 7 days. Lacey took a little longer it was about a month, but she's no where near as tame as Boss


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Very Nice.... Yes Buster looks like a she, and if the color in the pix is acurate she appears to be a very nicely colored Cinnamon Lutino . A normal Cinnamon Pearl would be darker, and a Fallow Pearl would have glowing pink eyes.


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

AWWWWWW! cant wait to see them next! Buster is going to get owned with kisses hehe =D


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Thanks guys.
sr. I have a cockatiel book and the pic that comes closest to Buster is a Platinum Pearl, I'm not sure if he is or isn't, but he sure is cute and gets spoilt 

Hitomi. You're going to have to pry choco away from me


----------



## Hitomi (May 14, 2009)

ill be hogging him all friday lol =P


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah...yes you are in Australia. In the US the cinnamon lutino (after several generations of working on color) is very simliar in color to your Platnum Pearl. 
------------------------------------








------------------------------------------








---------------------------------------------


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply sr.
Here is a picture of her back if it's of any help.








She is about 7 months old now, will the yellow on her come out more (darker) or am I to expect that to be it. Obviously colour can vary dependent on diet, lighting and nutrient/ vitamin uptake.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Ah, she is a very pretty bird. No, I do not think the intensity of the yellow color and markings will change. "If' she was a male she/he would have started losing/molting the pearls by now.

Sunlight *can* affect color the most...especially Cinnamons and the lighter toned birds. What happens is that some of these mutations are _photo-sensitive_. For example...like the WF cinnamon hen on my signature pix. The mottling on her back is a result of being housed in an outdoor light and exposure to sunlight. During the summer months my fallows will almost look like lutinos. And cinnamon pearls will wash out so much the pearling looks smeared.
--------------------------------------------


----------



## saj (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the reply sr. Sounds like I may need to limit Buster's time out in the sun to eliminate the colour/ pattern from fading. I remember at one time joking about putting some red factor canary colour enhancer in her drinking water


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

woiwwwwwwwthey are beautiful!!!


----------

